# Getting into a Healthier Frame of Mind



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Hi there! 

So, for a long time I've struggled with my weight. I'm 5'8"½ and weigh in at 96kg (which is roughly 211 pounds - that sounds horrible when converted! :shocked. Anyway, here are a couple of pictures for reference:



















This year I deferred my studies to try and concentrate on my health. I started seeing a Naturopath in order to clean out my system and try to start on the right foot. My main concern was not necessarily with my weight, but with my health. I am overweight because I eat the wrong foods, I know this. I don't want to diet or train excessively to lose the weight when part of the problem is not knowing how to eat properly, or not caring enough about myself to eat properly.

My naturopath was absolutely fantastic! The detox I went on for 6 weeks, the food she had me eating was great, and I went from 116kg (255 pounds) to 96kg without any exercise whatsoever (*NOTE:* I didn't lose all of that weight in 6 weeks, I lost about 10-11kg on the detox and the rest from beforehand). That's 20kg just from changing my diet! Fantastic! I'm able to look at these photos of myself and say: "Well, I'm not quite there yet, but I still look damn good considering!". 

Unfortunately for me, the naturopath was costing me an arm and a leg ($200-$300 a fortnight is absolutely ridiculous!), and once my detox had finished after 6 weeks, I stopped going to her. I figured: "Hey, I know what to eat! Now I just have to incorporate some exercise and I should be fine!". Wrong. After a little while I reverted back to my old nasty habits. One of my main problems is chocolate. Over the last week or so I've been gorging myself on chocolate and I've seen my weight go back up to 101kg. I know that if I just stop the chocolate, over a couple of days I'll mellow back down to 96kg (this happened to me over Easter, too). My problem is trying to break this habit so that I _don't_ lapse back into it.

I don't want to binge on chocolate, I don't want to cave in and get junk food instead of the healthier option. I have absolutely zero motivation when it comes to cooking, which is why I usually opt for processed foods or junk foods. I just can't get myself to care enough to actually do the right thing. I _want_ to do the right thing, but it's not enough at the moment. This is pretty much the thought process:

Key:
*Bold *indicates me, _italicized_ indicates the bastard who lives in my head and subjugates all of my positive attempts at looking after myself (known as Barry, which is short for Barry the Bastard). 

*"Hmm, I'm hungry. I wonder what I've got in the fridge."*
_"There's a McDonald's just down the road..."_
*"Ok, chill out. I don't even like McDonald's. I've got food in the fridge anyway!"* *gets up to check fridge* *"Hmm, mushrooms"* _"crap!"_ *"some cos lettuce"*_ "booooring!"_ *"cucumber and alfalfa"* _"what are you, a rabbit?"_ *"and I should probably cook the chicken in the freezer. I could make a chicken salad?"*
_"Hey, is that chocolate in the drawer?"_
*"NO! No it's not!"*
_"Don't think you can fool me. I recognize the wrapper. Get it out."_
*"I don't want chocolate, I want something with some bloody nutrients in it!"*
_"Yeah, but chocolate is easier. Get it out."_
*"No! I should make the chicken salad!"*
_"No, you should eat the chocolate."_
*"NO!"*
_"Pffft, as if you had any control anyway!"_ *gets out chocolate and eats it*

Despite my best intentions, I always end up eating the chocolate. And if the chocolate isn't there - if something that's quick and easy isn't there to divert my attention - I end up closing the fridge and just not eating. I realise that something inside of my brain is broken (lol), but I can't figure out why I lack the motivation to look after myself. The threat of diabetes doesn't motivate me, the threat of a stroke at the age of 26 doesn't motivate me. I'm just not sure what it is that is causing this destructive behaviour. If I knew, I might be able to better combat it. I'm nothing if not a problem solver. But don't get me wrong, I don't _want_ to be self destructive. I don't _want_ diabetes, and I don't _want_ to have a stroke. I want to be healthy. I'm just battling myself and I can't figure out how to win.

Any suggestions would be great. I realise this really has to come from within myself / professional help. To make it easier for you, advice about the following would be great:



How can I curb my addiction to chocolate? I've tried to abstain from buying it but it's futile. You've seen how ridiculous Barry can be. I often find myself walking into the chocolate aisle before I've even realised where I was going (even if I absolutely DO NOT WANT to eat chocolate). :\ 
What is something I can do to get myself a little more interested in cooking? I think the time and effort it takes really puts me off. I know that sounds lazy, and it's not that I don't necessarily enjoy cooking, but if I am not absolutely interested in it (cooking, in this instance), I hate to do it. 
Are there any books out there you might recommend to me? I'm a huge reader, and I like to gather all sorts of knowledge. I am honestly at a point where I've considered hypnotism as a way of solving this problem, but then I feel like I am cheating myself because I'm not truly solving the problem, just masking it up. 

Also, I am not afraid of tough love. If you want to smack some sense into me, by all means. Maybe this is exactly what I need. And I'd also like to point out that just because I've given a voice inside my head a name, and infused a little humour into this post, doesn't mean I am not 100% serious about this issue. I wouldn't be posting about it if I didn't give a toss. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ladyminya said:


> Hi there!
> 
> So, for a long time I've struggled with my weight. I'm 5'8"½ and weigh in at 96kg (which is roughly 211 pounds - that sounds horrible when converted! :shocked. Anyway, here are a couple of pictures for reference:
> 
> ...


I've been _exactly _where you are now. Now I'm eating very healthy and nutritiously, and have a great fitness thing going on. I'm at a healthy weight. 

This happened because: 

*I got passionate about cooking*: When I cut out things, I had to force myself to learn how to cook with what I had. When you love food, you've got to learn to love the _right _foods. 

*I started weight lifting:* This is how it began. I only started doing cardio more recently, but the weight lifting is what did it for me. Squats (3 sets of 8 - 12) , deadlifts (2 sets of 8 - 10) and underhand rows (3 sets of 8 - 12). I also did a bit of stationary biking. I would do 5 minutes and increase until I was doing a half an hour a day.

*I got passionate about baking*: It's way better to make your junk food from scratch, than it is to buy it from the store. Chocolate's got a surprising amount of calories for a very small amount, and that adds up. So make some cookies instead, with wholewheat, spelt, or oat flour. Use natural sweeteners, like one banana, or a tablespoon of blackstrap molasses. Stick to minimizing sugar, go for fruits when you crave sweets, but only have a max of 4 a day. (1 banana, and 3 choice of peel-fruits or citrus fruits)

And it's only going to be easy if you cut out everything that you shouldn't eat. That means not buying it in the first place. Give yourself one day a week when you can have _one _meal of junkfood.

*Drink lots of water. Keep a bottle with you. Drink one bottle before every meal, and before you junk out. 

Replace rice, pasta, etc, with vegetables! Get frozen veggies from the store if you have to. 

Get up, cut them up, put them in containers in the fridge so you've got easy access. 

Cut up your lettuce and put it in a glass jar (Keeps it fresh). Fast salad. Use a tiny sprinkle of oil, if any, on salads. Use lemon juice instead, if optional. Add garlic and other spices for fun.
*
*No sugar. No salt. No white flour. No bread. Nononono!

These people will help you on your road to success:

*Healthy Gluten Free Recipes | Elana's Pantry

Peas and Crayons

Healthful Pursuit

Enjoy the plentiful food blogs. They are endless. Peas and Crayons has a 'what I ate wednesday', which lists pretty much every healthy food blog out there. Read them. They'll become your new religion.
My biggest tip of all:

*Don't give up! If you eat a little more, that's okay. You haven't ruined anything. Just keep trying.*

If you wanna go hardcore, try loseit.com for calorie counting... It kinda made me obsessive, so I had to stop. I went crazy with all the structure, routine and plotting. But, it works for a lot of people.

Also, check out our Forum Fitness Freaks thread for healthy advice and tips!


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I think perhaps a new mindset can also help.

Stop and savor the new foods you want to eat (you know, the ones you want to want, healthy stuff, not the ones you don't want to want e.g. chocolate)

Take time to appreciate their flavor and get accustom to it, and recognize that perhaps these foods even make you _feel good_ if you let your body respond to them the way it's supposed to. 

I used to have a problem with junk food but I learned to appreciate fruits by savoring them - I began to actually _feel_ my body perking up and being more alive from the surge of vitamins coming from these juicy, delicious oranges, and instead of being "yuk, I don't want to eat fruit" it became "Oh my god, these oranges are sooooo gooood! They are the best thing ever!" *omnomnomnom* and I'd be ecstatic from feeling my body being happy that it is getting what it actually needs.

Now it's hard to get me to eat junk food. I quite regularly turn down cake or ice cream (though I still like them from time to time, but they are treats, as they should be) and will eat fruits or vegetables rather than crack open a bag of chips or have a dessert. I've also gotten to the point where I prefer whole grain everything, because I've adapted to that flavor, and everything else seems bland to me now.


----------



## dilletante (Apr 13, 2012)

Part of the problem with chocolate is that it's a drug too. Maybe allow yourself some dark chocolate from time to time to keep your cravings in check.


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey @ladyminya

Good that you reach out, lets do something about it =)

To me, it sounds like the food you eat normally have a lot of 'fast carbs' in them, which makes the glucose in your body plummet after a hour or so after you have eaten, which makes you more receptible to your cravings of chocolate. I'd suggest less with each meal you have, but eating more times, thus spreading it out and allowing your glucose levels to stay fairly stable. Of course if you do this with 'bad food' you'll only end up gaining more weight.

Another thing you could do is work on your self-dicipline. A lot of people (to my surprise) actually lack this. If you live with a partner/family etc you can have them slap you everytime you eat chocolate, or never shop food alone and making sure that you can't buy the dang things in the first place! When I cheat on my meals or eat something unhealthy I usually take 2 dices and add that number of kilometres to my daily cardio for two days. So if I'm unlucky I'll have to run 22 kilometres, takes FOREVER!

One thing to note though. Don't stop eating chocolate fully. You should still enjoy the treat, but YOU need to take control of your body and what you eat, not the other way around. And yes, consider adding some daily cardio training. 
@Word Dispenser

Good advice! However a few pointers!

Drinking copious amounts of water and having low to no salt intake is acutally_ fatal_. You'll get something called hyponatraemia. However eating too much of it ain't exactly good for you either, but americans seems to be really scared of salt curiously enough.

And yes, oil on sallads are wonderfully good, cause it helps your body to take up the A- D- E- and K viatmins from the vegetables, so that should always be on there! The vitamins more than make up for the extra fat.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

DarkyNWO said:


> Hey @_ladyminya_
> 
> Good that you reach out, lets do something about it =)
> 
> ...


Well, you get sodium from everything you eat, so I doubt that there would be a salt intake problem. Unsure about this though. And it's _very _hard to drink too much water. I've been having more salt lately, myself, but I eat a pretty clean diet, so I don't have any salt to begin with. A little bit _is _good for you.

And yeah, healthy oils are optimal. And raw nuts too.  But I think it's probably best to stay away from oils for the most part and go for the direct source -- Nuts, avocados and such. Just seems to make more sense to me. Oil is processed and pulled out of those kinds of sources.
@ladyminya This might also help : http://www.bodyrock.tv/2010/10/17/4-minute-pre-breakfast-workout/


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

First of all, thank you for all of the responses so far!  I'm already feeling more positive about this change.   


@_Word Dispenser_ - it's good to know that someone else has gone through what I am going through, and that you were able to make a change for the better.  That gives me hope. I'm curious to know what made you decide to change? If you don't mind my asking, of course. What was it that motivated you? Was it that you started lifting the weights and figured everything else should follow too, or did you have a lightbulb moment? I think part of my problem is that I might be waiting for a lightbulb moment, and it may never come. 

I was reading the other thread in which you and @_DarkyNWO_ discuss weight lifting versus cardio workout and I think this is something I would like to do. I have one dumbell (lol, so useful) which I use to do arm curls every now and then. What sort of weights would you suggest? Would dumbells be okay for the exercises you recommended?  I also have a stationary bike. It's actually right next to where I am standing in the pictures, but I've recently turned it into a place to hang my clothes. *facepalms* I can usually churn out 10-15 minutes on the bike, but I've just gotten lazy about it. I'm planning on tidying up a bit and freeing the bike so that I can use it. 

Thank you so much for the food blog links.  I'm thinking of starting up a food journal (a written one) where I keep tabs of what I'm eating, different recipes and tips etc. It might keep me more motivated.  And it would be good to have this stuff on hand rather than have to be in front of a computer for it.  I'll definitely research those links quite extensively for ideas and tips.  

I have a calorie counting app on my phone called MyFitnessPal, but I haven't logged into it for a few months. I should probably start that up again, too.  



@_sprinkles_ - You're right. I do need to change my mindset about food. My diet (when I am being good) generally consists of fruit and vegetables, but I only eat them because I feel like that's what I should be eating, and not necessarily because I get any enjoyment out of eating them (unlike with chocolate, which is a huge reason why I eat it). And usually, if there's chocolate and fruit in the fridge, I just go for the chocolate. *facepalms* But I have blueberries in my cereal, strawberries as a snack, and I love apples and pears.  I just need to learn to love them a whole lot more so that they become my go-to rather than the chocolate.  



@_dilletante_ - I think you're right. I definitely react to chocolate like someone with an addiction. They say that it takes around two weeks to make and to break a habit. I tried this by staying away from chocolate for two weeks and it worked. When I looked at sugary foods, I felt sick. I had no cravings for chocolate, no desire to eat anything sweet. It was just that silly thought that crept into my head one day (Barry the Bastard! ): "Eh, one chocolate bar won't hurt. I've been good for two weeks" that undid all of my good work. Isn't that always the way? :\ I've tried the dark chocolate thing before as well, but I, uh, ate the whole block in one sitting. I even tried getting ones that were 80% cocoa, coz they're really quite rich. Again, I ate the whole thing in one sitting. *groans* Yaye me.



@_DarkyNWO_ - I've noticed whenever I tend to have a meal I will automatically want chocolate right after it (especially after food with bread/wheat/yeast). If I eat a lot of chicken, fish, salad, veggies and fruit, I should be fine, right?  Less chocolate cravings, more even levels of glucose? When I was under the naturopaths guidance, I was eating like you suggested (less food, more often) and that really seemed to work. I just have to practice a bit more self-discipline (which, I think, is where the trouble lays). 

I've asked both my mother and brother to stop me from buying chocolate when they see me do it, but I don't think they take this idea too seriously (I'm sure if they saw me buying a keilo of heroin they might actually beat me senseless , but I guess they don't see chocolate that way). There's a book I was reading that helped me to transform the way I looked at chocolate/sugar. It's called "The Sweet Poison Quit Plan". I think that might be something I have to revisit in order to remind myself of why I shouldn't eat sugar. But I worry that if I don't quit chocolate cold-turkey, I'm just going to get tempted to lapse back into bad habits. 

My naturopath suggested Flaxseed oil on my salads, which I've been doing.  And I never add salt to anything I'm eating. Is that good or bad? I just assume if the food has salt in it, that's enough salt already...?



Word Dispenser said:


> And yeah, healthy oils are optimal. And raw nuts too.  But I think it's probably best to stay away from oils for the most part and go for the direct source -- Nuts, avocados and such. Just seems to make more sense to me. Oil is processed and pulled out of those kinds of sources.
> @_ladyminya_ This might also help : BODYROCK.tv | Fitness Advice, Workout Videos, Health & Fitness | Bodyrock.tv


I absolutely love avocado. I put it in most of my salads.  That or feta cheese. I've been told feta is really really fattening, though, and that I shouldn't eat it as much. Thank you for the link, too! That workout looks intense. :O :O I need to get me one of those interval timer-things.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ladyminya said:


> First of all, thank you for all of the responses so far!  I'm already feeling more positive about this change.
> 
> 
> @_Word Dispenser_ - it's good to know that someone else has gone through what I am going through, and that you were able to make a change for the better.  That gives me hope. I'm curious to know what made you decide to change? If you don't mind my asking, of course. What was it that motivated you? Was it that you started lifting the weights and figured everything else should follow too, or did you have a lightbulb moment? I think part of my problem is that I might be waiting for a lightbulb moment, and it may never come.
> ...


Free weights (Dumb bells) are generally the best choice, because you get full range of movement, whereas with machines you're only getting to use one part of your body, which, I've been told, can lead to injury and just isn't optimal.


I got lucky, I found my hubs, who is a very serious fitness and nutrition freak. He guided me in the right direction. I also moved to another country and saw myself outside of my environment, which was a big wake up. It was like being on the outside of yourself, looking in, and seeing how stupid you are.

I _know_ that I wouldn't have gotten anywhere without what he's taught me, but it's also about being _willing _to change, and _really wanting _to. I know I wouldn't have changed much without his help, but I wouldn't have changed _at all _if I was too hung up on the food I was eating. He's made me a far more disciplined and, in general, a better human being. (I think he may be INFJ. He's got all these details and... Well, anyway.) 

Then I see other people who are just as lazy and silly as I was. And most of them _won't _get lucky. 

Fitness and nutrition is now one of my hobbies, which I've become well-versed in. I think when you make it a _lifestyle change_, and you consider it to be very important to your life's goals, it fits into place. 

When it became about what I really wanted out of my body, instead about 'losing weight' or 'looking good', it was an inevitable change. When you think about changing your food, don't think about what you're not 'allowed' to have anymore. Don't think about restriction. 

When those chocolate-cravings hit, don't think, ''No. NO. I can't have that.'' .. 

Think this instead: ''I _can _have it. But, I don't _want _it.''

Big difference.

I mean, even though I have always had a positive outlook, I think I really thought, deep down, that it was impossible. And now I _know_ it's not, and I really _can _take control of my health and sculpt it in my own image.

The light bulb moment _doesn't _come. I just didn't know _anything _about food and fitness at the time. I was too lazy and disinterested in the subject. I felt I needed somebody to hold my hand, and tell me everything I didn't know, because I grew up thinking food was just food, a calorie was just a calorie. 

So, you don't have the advantage I did, but you _can _become informed, and it's not as hard as it seems, about what you should and shouldn't be eating. That's really the most important part, because what you eat is your fuel for everything. You brain, your emotions, your body's endurance and strength. My best advice is portion control. Calorie control isn't really the _best _when you're starting out.

Let's make it simple. 

I got this from bodyrock.tv, which is something I found very helpful.

''
1. Eat whole foods (see the superfoods list), and avoid processed food as much as possible.

2. Eat as many fresh veggies as possible.

3. Carbs and fruit in moderation.

4. Try to include protein in every meal. This does not mean that you have to eat meat with every meal. You can use a protein supplement (like the one I use) or you can get your protein from other whole food sources.

5. Drink water as your go-to beverage. Avoiding processed foods also means avoiding artificial sweeteners and soft drinks.
6. Dairy in moderation. 
7. 1-2 glasses of dry red wine a night if you so choose.

If the word “moderation” throws you into a fit of panic and uncertainty – relax. This is about balance so eat for energy not for storage. Most portion sizes are huge. Freddy & I often easily split a single restaurant portion meant for just 1 person. Use your hands to measure your portions and you won’t go wrong.

As a general rule:

1. Meat portions should be the size of the palm of your hand (2 palms for guys).

2. Veggies – 2 hands cupped together (but basically you can eat as many veggies as you like).

3. Bread – 1 slice of whole wheat bread per meal.

4. Potatoes,Pasta, Rice, Oats etc – 1 cupped hand (cooked).

5. Fruits – I enjoy fruit 1-2x per day – a piece in the morning and a piece for a snack later in the day.''

''*Here is our list of Superfoods:*

Protein – lean red meat, salmon, omega 3 eggs, low fat – plain yogurt, black beans, tempeh, kidney beans, low fat cottage cheese (lactose free if you can find it), chicken breasts, turkey breasts, protein supplements (whey protein isolates, milk protein isolates, or rice protein isolates)

Veggies and Fruits – spinach, tomatoes, broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower, oranges, mixed berries, lettuce, bananas, grapefruits, cucumbers, kale, collards, 

 Other Carbs  – mixed beans, quinoa, whole oats, amaranth

Good Fats – mixed nuts, avocados, extra virgin olive oil, fish oil, flax seeds (ground), coconut milk,
Drinks – green tea, liquid exercise drinks (quickly digested carbohydrate and protein), greens supplement''

It's under the premise that you're eating 4 - 6 small to moderate meals per day. (I eat around 4 - 5, myself.)

I've also found: WHFoods: The World's Healthiest Foods very helpful.

Stick to that! You gotta fight. 

Also glad to hear you like your avocados, they're _packed _with great nutrients and healthy stuff, but I'd advise to stick to a 1/2 to 1 per serving if you're not eating it as a meal. It can be pretty calorie-packed too!

I'm also your exact height. Lol. I just realized that. And I used to be at your exact weight right before I met the hubs, but I _was _even heavier a few years before that.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Free weights (Dumb bells) are generally the best choice, because you get full range of movement, whereas with machines you're only getting to use one part of your body, which, I've been told, can lead to injury and just isn't optimal.


Fantastic!  I'd much rather exercise from home, so I think I might pick up a few more in varying weights so I can get my toning on.  



Word Dispenser said:


> Fitness and nutrition is now one of my hobbies, which I've become well-versed in. I think when you make it a _lifestyle change_, and you consider it to be very important to your life's goals, it fits into place.


I think the "lifestyle change" is what holds me back. It's kind of daunting to think about all of the things involved in a lifestyle change, but I have no doubt that it's easier the more important it is to you. I just have to get myself up and going - don't think about it, just do it.  



Word Dispenser said:


> The light bulb moment _doesn't _come. I just didn't know _anything _about food and fitness at the time. I was too lazy and disinterested in the subject. I felt I needed somebody to hold my hand, and tell me everything I didn't know, because I grew up thinking food was just food, a calorie was just a calorie.


This is pretty much how I am feeling at the moment. I was very much a grazer as a kid, had no interest in food, and only ate when I felt hungry. But I was consistently scolded for not finishing my meals, for asking for food 20 minutes to half an hour after a meal had been dished out (especially if I hadn't finished my meal), and was never taught which foods were good and which were bad. I remember sneaking into the pantry (this would have started from the age of four) when I was hungry and eating out of the Nutella jar because I couldn't make myself a proper sandwich, or heat up food that was in the fridge (which is probably where my problems stem from). I've just picked up really crappy eating habits because my original eating habits weren't nurtured. When I am eating properly, I find that it works best if I don't eat big meals. I tend to just consistently snack throughout the day - just enough food to keep me going every 20 minutes or so - and I'm fine. Cut up celery, carrots, take nuts and dates with me etc. 

I just have to re-train myself, I guess. 

And thanks for the information about super foods!  My mother is Lebanese, so we tend to eat a lot of Mediterranean-style food (which is full of a lot of the stuff listed). I'll just have to make sure that I keep up with that rather than eating take-away.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

I'm not an expert on this kind of thing but I just wanted to say GOOD FOR YOU :happy:

I decided to adopt a healthier lifestyle about 5 years ago. This included gradually introducing regular exercise into my life. I used to HATE athletics at school - I'm very clumsy. I now try and run about 3-4 times a week as well as walking pretty much EVERYWHERE. I don't own a car. It's hard work, I admit, but I feel very healthy for this. I walk around 4-6 miles a day (to and from work), I also have a dog, who requires lots of walkies :tongue: 

More than anything exercise helped my depression/anxiety. Eating healthier food also adds to this. Don't beat yourself up if you find it difficult to readjust to different eating patterns. I found the best way for me was to do it gradually, step-by-step - through introducing new foods and changing bad habbits.

Good luck :happy:


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Generally try and eat low GI foods, as they keep you fuller for longer. Also chew a lot (this allows food to digest while you eat and so you get full faster than if you eat really fast). 

For chocolate:
Try cocoa powder drinks (really good quality drinking chocolate, or really dark chocolate) as they give you the same/greater effect as normal chocolate, but you need FAR less (a couple of squares at most).
My mum eats grapes when she craves chocolate and says it works (which makes sense as fruit has sugar in. I find raisins are good in small amounts).
Cravings for it are linked to magnesium deficiencies too, so eat a few nuts and try to find and incorporate other magnesium-rich foods into your diet (not too much though because too much of any mineral is bad for you).


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

KookyTookie said:


> I'm not an expert on this kind of thing but I just wanted to say GOOD FOR YOU :happy:
> 
> I decided to adopt a healthier lifestyle about 5 years ago. This included gradually introducing regular exercise into my life. I used to HATE athletics at school - I'm very clumsy. I now try and run about 3-4 times a week as well as walking pretty much EVERYWHERE. I don't own a car. It's hard work, I admit, but I feel very healthy for this. I walk around 4-6 miles a day (to and from work), I also have a dog, who requires lots of walkies :tongue:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your words of encouragement.   It's good to see that there are people who have been where I am, and who have successfully made the transition into a healthier lifestyle. It gives me hope.  I just need to be more diligent and stricter about my food and exercise. I'm working on my state of mind one day at a time in the hopes that will get me kick-started. It's definitely a slow process, and it has taken me a while to accept that. But it will get there eventually. I just need to convince myself that I am worth all of this effort.  I wish I had a dog! What an awesome motivation for going for walks. Especially if it's a big dog.  



tine said:


> Generally try and eat low GI foods, as they keep you fuller for longer. Also chew a lot (this allows food to digest while you eat and so you get full faster than if you eat really fast).
> 
> For chocolate:
> Try cocoa powder drinks (really good quality drinking chocolate, or really dark chocolate) as they give you the same/greater effect as normal chocolate, but you need FAR less (a couple of squares at most).
> ...


Ooh, grapes seems like a good idea for chocolate cravings. I think sometimes the reason I overeat is because I'm trying to stave off chocolate cravings. At least with grapes you can't go too wrong.  Thank you for your suggestions!  I have a Low GI shopping guide somewhere. I might dig it out and go over some of the stuff on there for the next time I go shopping.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

I find it easier to have willpower in the store than I do to have it at home. I never buy bread, candy, etc. I know there are times I'll graze on whatever's around, so I make sure that "whatever's around" = oranges, carrots, beets, etc. When I feel like treating myself to something special, I get frozen blueberries (for some reason, I like frozen ones better than fresh ones). 

Maybe look into getting a juicer? That's the lazy person's way of quickly slapping together healthy food-things. I don't have one yet, but I super want one.

A thin fish like sole can be cooked in pretty much zero time. And I agree about chopping up vegetables ahead of time. (Are there ever times that even a stir-fry feels like too much work? That's when pre-chopped veggies come in handy.)

I try to make a game out of "how little can I spend while still eating healthily?" Like when I learned you could make chicken stock with carrot tops, onion skins, etc.? Genius.

And then there's also starting slowly and intentionally. Maybe make yourself a goal that you will try one new recipe every week.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

chimeric said:


> Maybe look into getting a juicer? That's the lazy person's way of quickly slapping together healthy food-things. I don't have one yet, but I super want one.


Now that you mention it, we do have a juicer. I wonder why I didn't think of it before. My brother makes any number of concoctions in it. I actually want to make myself smoothies for breakfast, as it would be great to start the morning with a fruit/veggie boost.  



chimeric said:


> And then there's also starting slowly and intentionally. Maybe make yourself a goal that you will try one new recipe every week.


That's perfect! I am not really motivated to cook. The idea of having to cook something really puts me off. But I guess if I challenged myself to try one recipe per week, just to see if I could cook it and what it would taste like, that might pique my interest in cooking. Then it's not a matter of: "You must cook so you can eat", it's more like "Why not try this recipe and see whether or not it tastes okay?". It's kind of annoying that I have to manipulate myself into doing this, but whatever works, right? 

Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Since you spent so much money on the Naturopath -- perhaps its time to save money and make it a -rule- for yourself that you can only eat the groceries that you buy for your home. This is a great way to save money, as the fastfood meals here and there, the frothy coffee beverages, the candybars -- all add up to a small fortune, which you can't afford since you want to save some money. A great side-effect is that you will also lose weight.

Firstly, I will say that you look fine in your photos. You won't be at risk for any health problems from that little bit of excess weight at your height in my opinion, but you probably don't feel as fit as you want to feel. It shouldn't be too hard to get to where you want to be if you just set things up so that you can't cheat on your diet.

- Eat clean. People aren't so ignorant that they don't know what -real- foods are. If its artificial, comes out of a wrapper, overly processed, its not even food. I know that these days its 'normal' to consume this garbage, but its poison. 

- I already saw a few people list what types of foods and ratios in here, so I'm going to echo that, but try to really make it a point that you need to buy only the good foods when you go shopping, and only keep those in your house. - And no eating out. 

- Pre-cook things. I'm often too tired to cook. And sometimes theres people hanging around in the kitchen and I don't want to stand there and cook while they are annoying me. I usually have little containers in the fridge full of things that I eat daily: eggs, tuna, various meats, veggies -- all precooked in little containers so I can just heat it when I don't feel like standing there for 30 mins then washing dishes for 10 more. Some nights I will go downstairs after I know everyones in bed for the evening and cook what I will need for several days and store it. And since I'm not hungry at that hour -- no picking at the food. 

What you put into your mouth is 80 percent of your success. You cannot burn off fast food. It cannot be done. 

It looks like you have a sugar craving. Eating the wrong kinds of carbs will have your blood sugar going up and down, and sugar cravings will happen. Oatmeal, rice, and potatoes (in moderation) are the only carbs other than whats in fruit and veggies that I think are ok. Make sure you know whats *a serving* (yes measure it out), and don't exceed two servings of it per day -- get those in at breakfast, and lunch, late in the evening carbs don't get burned as easily. Fill up on as much veggies as you want however. The calories don't add up significantly because they're fibrous, and they will clean your system out, nourish your cells, and assist with weight loss. Lots and lots of veggies. Learn to love them. Also lots of lean meat. You need it to support your muscle. People who don't heed this often get a bit mushy from muscle wasting. Protein will also keep you fuller longer. Chicken breast, and other lean meats will be as important as your veggies. And those two things should make up the bulk of your diet -- lean meat, and veggies. 

If you can exercise as soon as you wake, its the very best time for it. Its the one time of day where your glucose storage is completely depleted and you can burn -just fat-, it will boost your metabolism for the rest of the day, and it will put you in the mindset to have a healthy day. 

It seems like when people 'screw up' their diet for the day, they say aw fuck it, and let it continue with the mindset that 'tomorrow I will do better.' Start the day with your goal in mind. Wake up, work out, then have a healthy breakfast, carry on for the rest of the day staying on track.

Lastly, look at chocolate as your reset button. Look at all this effort you have put into your diet, and you're willing to lose it for a few seconds of fleeting pleasure? Every time you nibble on the chocolate, you get out of the healthy mindset and derailing. A few seconds worth of pleasure is not worth hitting that reset button. However if you do give in to its temptation, just note that you messed up and immediately put it behind you, carry on as planned otherwise.

Last night I hadn't eaten for several hours because I just didn't think about it, then I went to see a long movie. There was a 30 min drive home and I was ravenous. Someone left some pizza out for me -- which is my favorite food, but something I can manage to only allow myself a little bit of every couple of weeks. Well, it wasn't a reasonable time to eat pizza and my mindset worked -- 'if I eat this pizza now, I will only have a few minutes of enjoyment, then feel awful about myself for days.' So, I ate a salad with cottage cheese and ham on top instead, and I still feel good about myself for resisting the temptation of my favorite food on an empty stomach. XD


----------



## entpIdeas (Jun 6, 2011)

Lots of great info listed. Select what most obviously is workable for you especially regarding the nutrition aspect. I refuse to believe there are rights and wrongs here. Most people would not adapt well to the program most suitable for me, nor would I want theirs. I cooked for my son who was a vegetarian for 5 or 6 yrs and I an adamant carnivore. We ate together almost every night, no sacrifice being made, and each believing in our own method. 

I'd like to add one thing if it hasn't already been addressed, I didn't read all the posts in their entirety. 

Find a friend to ba accountable to in moments of weakness. Make a pact. I did this last year and it worked wonderfully, but don't depend on it only be one person, because when they check out on you, you're stuck. Try having two or three people who are reliable and interested in yur success. Best to make it someone you know a long (long) time, and has established some credibility. Use these people as a diversion and for encouragement in addition to accountability. You won't need this as much once you both internalize the value and modifyyour habits and behavior, but mostly by changing your thinking on the subject. Once you are "empowered" to do it because "you" want it, it becomes awesome and somewhat easy. how can you argue with yourself if you are making the choice? When you go for that chocolate as a rule ask yourself if this is what you really want, or not. In time you will know, and your feelings and behaviors will either become congruent or divergent. 

After the attitude and behavior is internalized, the "slips" that do occur actually become empowered choices. They then do little damage to your overall program. I rarely but sometimes will just pick a day in the week, but only ONE, and it has to be predetermined the week ahead to work, where I can have whatever I want or be lazy about fitness. When the day arrives I might feel particulary stong and good about myself thus choosing instead to stay on point instead of doing the dirty. There will always be another day in the next week. This has worked incredibly well for me. I have other tricks up my sleeve, but it might be questionable to share them in a public forum. 

In the beginning I structured (and still do) specific short term goals. For instance, I do a minimal to low carb program, and lots of strength training and cardio. Although I am far from "buff" I am pleased with my energy level, and and still working toward improving my physique. I have exceptional health not only for my age, but overall. 

I don't see my efforts as goals to be reached, but a process of constant improvement, but improvement with realistic expectations. The goals simply provide the necessary feedback to continue. I also only pick things I truly like, so it is never a chore. If I'm having a tough time on a 20 mile cycling ride (and there are days where it isn't as much fun as most) I put on my headset and chat with my best friend for the ride. It goes by like nothing. Other times I just chill and listen to music, or spend the time deep in thought. If it's too cold out I do an inside cardio workout. I can always pick a day where I don't workout, but never two in a row. Finding what is suitable for you is something I can help you encourage. If you want...Just PM me and we can chat about it. Nothing is easy, but we as humans in the name of survival are geared toward having the ability to modify and adapt our behavior. 

I am going to begin using this for another personal aspect of my life, and little by little I am going to get through a difficult time. 

My very best wishes toward your success.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Chocolate is a super food for me. I don't believe in depriving yourself of the things you love. I use this recipe to make it myself - Three-Ingredient Chocolate Bars

Except I substituted olive oil for coconut oil (you can't taste it anyway) and I used stevia powder rather than the drops. I also added sliced strawberries and some sea salt. I like it that way best. Use unsweetened cocoa powder. Came out good I thought. 

And if you like brownies here's a healthy recipe for those:

Last Bite | These brownies have a surprise ingredient - KansasCity.com I made these except I used olive oil instead of canola, 100% pure maple syrup rather than agave nectar (you could use stevia instead if you wanted), and you could leave out the coffee if you don't like it. I also added a little bit of oat flour but it's not necessary. Oh and I added walnuts. Tasted and looked like brownies.

Good luck!


----------

